# Merckx MX Leader Cable Guides



## austinjoe (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello , I just bought an MX Leader " New Old Stock" 
It's on the way from the Netherlands.

I have not seen one like this before , the derailleur cable guides are missing from the downtube and appear to be on the headtube ? Unless I'm missing something ? 

I scoured the forum amongst the impressive Merckx collection from the distinguished owners in this sub-category , but I could not find any like it . Anyone seen this type of frame setup? 

Its probably getting the Motorola paint job .
Thanks 
Joe C


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lots of builders put cable stops for the derailleur cables on the head tube.


----------



## austinjoe (Dec 19, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Lots of builders put cable stops for the derailleur cables on the head tube.


yes, yes they do.
the question was more a long the lines of if anyone has seen a merckx with the cable stops on the headtube vs the downtube. i have looked at 100's of pics of mx leaders online but can't find a matching frame. the only thing i can think of is that the frame size was small enough that running cable stops on the downtube was to severe a bend for that geometry; its a strange departure from the other 2004 MX leaders. the serial # checks out, maybe its someones abandoned custom?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

might be due to smaller frame size or a custom order


----------

